# Monopod with 3 legs - opinions?



## replay0 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I'll be traveling to Norway in several months, and I travel light. I plan on taking my 5D3 along with my 24-70L I and 24L f/1.4 II. I'd like to do some night / low light shots, so I intend to bring along a tripod or monopod. I found a general-sized tripod (a generic brand I bought at Fry's) to be too cumbersome for someone trying to travel light, yet I like to bring some good photographic equipment and general electronics (laptop, chargers, mp3s, Point and Shoot, etc.). Has anyone used monopods with the 3 legs stand while out on travel? What are your opinions? Reliable except for the most important shoots? Reliable until there are slight wind gusts? Here are two I saw at B&H that I'm considering: 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/332749-REG/Manfrotto_682B_Professional_Monopod_Black.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/848843-REG/FEISOL_CM_1473_CM_1473_Rapid_Monopod_With.html

It seems like both will support a 5D3 and 24-70 without falling over.

Thanks,
-Randy


----------



## MK5GTI (Jun 19, 2012)

there is also the Manfrotto 561 BHDV-1 that video guys love.....

but i worry about holding a front heavy camera/lens combo for shooting low light, not sure if it will actually stay still.

i myself am looking at a cheap altenative to the Manfrotto 561 BHDV-1, anyone? i don't have $300 to spend, and do'nt need carbon fiber


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 23, 2012)

I haven't used one myself. but I have seen someone using one for wildlife, so that he doesn't have to hold it all the time when not in use. I can see the point of that, but the slightest movement did cause it to wobble slightly, so it wouldn't be much good for shooting in low light, unless conditions are perfect, with no-one moving around near it.


----------



## MK5GTI (Jun 28, 2012)

maybe you should get a tripod that has smaller footprint. or a tripod that can go vertically higher, while using 2 sections of the legs?


----------

